# Legion



## s0id3 (Mar 12, 2008)

Some of the work I've done for my game production team "Game Wizards" at school.
The game's called legion, it's a fantasy 3rd person hack and lash game.
They're in order of when i was assigned/created them.
The team meets two times a week a day between each class. So it was pretty much get something the first day and have it mostly finished the next class meeting.
They all also have spec and spec color maps but I didn't think it was important to show in the presentation pages.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Denji (Mar 13, 2008)

Very cool! I like how textured they are. Good luck with your game!


----------



## Safiir (Mar 14, 2008)

Good.... n nice


----------



## Mew♥ (Mar 14, 2008)

Nicely done! Good start for the game


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

The textures look fantastic! Good luck with your game as well


----------



## s0id3 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## maximilyan (Mar 20, 2008)

your game looks like its going to be quite baddass.. i like the spider.


----------



## Rion Ryuzaki (Mar 22, 2008)

Those are awesome! Great work! The spider freaks me out


----------



## s0id3 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey awesome shit happned guys, my production team at school got featured on xplay. They came over and brought their camera crews n stuff during our presentations to industry professionals. I'm happy to say my team(legion) won, but the other two productions were great as well.


----------

